# My Ex Car



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

hey bol, you are still here. :thumb:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Not the picture above, but another one you had in front of the pile of rubble...thought it was a classic, one of my favorites.


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Not the picture above, but another one you had in front of the pile of rubble...thought it was a classic, one of my favorites. *


This picture perhaps? :dunno:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

My Current Ride:










I hope this works.


----------

